# Wearing pumps whilst exercising



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Does anyone find that the current pump bands available are extremely hot and visible whilst exercising and wearing tight lycra? Does anyone else have this issue and have any solutions for it?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 16, 2018)

Don't know if this helps but my daughter just tucks her pump inside her leotard when at her dance classes, i.e. no band at all


----------



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks for the reply but unfortunately I play hockey and cant see this working whilst I am playing as it moves about lots.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2018)

This is the one I use when on the bike (similar items are probably available from other sources etc) .  The thing itself is made out of lycra and various colours are available if you wanted it to blend in with what you're wearing.  Make sure you get the sizing right (I'd go smaller) as it does stretch slightly over time.

https://www.pouchforall.co.uk/product/black-super-slim-insulin-pump-waist-band-pouch-copy/


----------



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks this is the one I currently wear just found it moved around lots whilst moving so wondered if there was any alternatives!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 16, 2018)

Mine does move a bit but is generally held in place by my bibshorts and jersey and riding on the bike is probably not as energetic as running around a hockey pitch. A few people use Spibelts which have adjustable waistbands although it may be a bit bulky?


----------



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you I will have a look


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2018)

Al1 said:


> Thanks for the reply but unfortunately I play hockey and cant see this working whilst I am playing as it moves about lots.


Why not attach the pump to the waist band of your knickers with pump facing inwards


----------



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Oooh could do I will try next time I play. Thank you!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 16, 2018)

Al1 said:


> Oooh could do I will try next time I play. Thank you!!


Just remember if you delve to deeply you might get some funny looks


----------



## Al1 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ahaha


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 28, 2018)

This is definitely easiest for those of us who wear bras!   Pump clips are amazing, but I seem to break mine very quickly after being given one......


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 8, 2018)

Al1 said:


> Oooh could do I will try next time I play. Thank you!!


Good luck Al1 & keep at it.


----------



## Ref (Aug 22, 2018)

The medtronic eshop has some sports tops which have pockets for pumps (https://shop.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/en/accessories/sports/CoolmaxShirtMan, https://shop.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/en/accessories/sports/CoolmaxShirtWoman).

Never used one so I have no idea if they are any good.


----------

